# Possible BIG DADDY



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Possible northeast snow storm for friday throught Saturday afternoon right now the heaviest snow is in central pa, western, ny and virginia, rain to snow in the I-95 corridor, now the track is the main problem, a shift either east or west will impact us all, so winter isn't over yet.payup


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

not for u but maybe me....:crying:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

It will track more west just like every other storm this winter. And im not saying that cause I live in northeast ohio, its just been the pattern this winter.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's freezing rain here(Buffalo) the trees are hanging all ready.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

too warm here. We are gonna start averaging mid 40's this week, then maybe 50's next week. Time to fire up them mowers!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Winter is over, big daddy isn't going to come close to us now. :crying: I just want to used up the last 125 tons of salt we got left.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Ended up with a mess .Freezing rain to ice pellets back to rain then snow. Only ended up with 2-3 inches but it was like plowing wet sand.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

yea, the ice crap we had caused our highway dept. to get an emergency supply of salt because our town over dumps imo.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*big daddy*

looks like i was wrong abou the storm, the heaviest snow is going to be in western ny, ohio, while we get mostly rain in the northeast corrider:crying:


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

yep, lookin good for ohio and pa.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

western ny as in buff, roc, syr??


----------



## 6feetdeep (Sep 8, 2006)

itsgottobegreen;536216 said:


> Winter is over, big daddy isn't going to come close to us now. :crying: I just want to used up the last 125 tons of salt we got left.


Thats like 125 tons of gold around here. Most of the highway depts are run out, mixing with sand. All of the stores are out of bags... and I'm only 20 minutes from the Cargill salt mine


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

6feetdeep;536515 said:


> Thats like 125 tons of gold around here. Most of the highway depts are run out, mixing with sand. All of the stores are out of bags... and I'm only 20 minutes from the Cargill salt mine


Send down a truck and we can fill ya up.

If anybody that gets hit by big daddy needs help. Just ask, I can moblize 5-10 bobcats, 2 463 mini bobcats, tractors with blowers and more plow trucks you know what to do with.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Newdude;536507 said:


> western ny as in buff, roc, syr??


SYR got natta....mostly rain along the city, ice on the hill tops, and ice up norther a little ways...with a quick dusting of snow after....

we had the same problem here with salt..ran it low...there now mixing more sand with salt to extend the supply out...(80% sand 20% salt...+/- 5 percent)


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

starts fri night sleet mixed with snow early Sat.But they aren't really saying how much snow


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

yea, that what i heard too. They keep metioning "significant accumulation possible" but thats it.


----------



## Plowinpro03 (Dec 18, 2007)

Newdude;537233 said:


> yea, that what i heard too. They keep metioning "significant accumulation possible" but thats it.


heavy snow during the late day in cuse...pouring rain right now..


----------

